# My Rabbits



## Nikki (Aug 3, 2011)

So far I've had 4 bunnies.
Here's my first one (We sold him)
This is Charlie, a Champange D' Argent...






Here's my favorite D) Charlette a Checkered Giant (Doe) about 8 weeks





Brownie - a Chocolate Mini Rex (Doe) (Pedigree) about 9 weeks





Bunnie - a Lynx Mini Rex (Pedigree) Doe about 9 weeks
(SOrry about the picture... she was just about to shake )


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous bunnies.  Love Bunnie's coloring and coat.


----------



## djluster (Aug 3, 2011)

Very cute I really like the color of the last one


----------

